# ICSI after previous PND



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Evening girls, 


I'm just filling in my forms for ICSI we hope to have in May and it got me thinking. When I had my DS in 2010 I had quite bad pnd almost straight away. It was dealt with and with amazing support from doctors, health visitors, family, and mental health nurse, I got o er the worst of it withing 6 months. 


I would say I'm 100% back on form but wondered if the previous pnd will go against us trying again? ICSI is our only way of getting pregnant and we are fortunate to be in a position to self fund again. Could they say o to us? 


Hope someone can help!


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi, congratulations on your son. 

I am sure that it won't count against you at all unless you planned on egg sharing as a donor. 

Your pnd history is likely to mean you get more support during and after your pregnancy but wouldn't affect your tx at all - or your ability to be a brilliant mum.  So please - dont worry. And just because you had it last time doesn't mean you'll get it again. 

Hope you get your second miracle.

X x


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Hi Twinkle

Glad to hear you had such great support re your PND. 

After my first DD was born I was diagnosed with it when she was around 5/6 months old. I was also fortunate and had a wonderful HV an GP but was pretty bad in my days and it took maybe a good year to return to me. 

When we went for ICSI 6 year later I was always upfront with my Cons but it was never an issue. In fact he was great and prescribed me cyclogest for after the birth to try and help ward it off. Now, when I had the twins I did get PND around the 8 month mark BUT it was nothing like the previous round. It was much milder and controlled within 2-3 months. 
I think because you've been there, done that, you can ask upfront for support and people look out for you more. 

I went through another cycle of ICSI last Nov and again the history didn't effect treatment. Sadly we have moved so I can't stay under the same cons as last time but ice me to ones to MW about the use of cyclogest and she said she can talk to a GP further down the line if need be. 

Wishing you all the luck 


A xxxx


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks guys, means a lot that you replied. I feel very confident that it won't be an issue and I will mention it to them when we have our appointment.. There is a counselling service at the clinic which is available throughout treatment. Not that I feel I will need it but be good to talk through it all. 

My pnd spiralled at the same time as baby blues, so 4 days post birth, in fact it started as I left hospital, I remember feeling that put of control dread feeling while getting in the lift!  

Ajax - congratulations on your pregnancy! Great to hear you had a really supportive consultant and yay for ICSI working again! 

Lots of positive hope thank you so much xx


----------

